# 2019 cruze, wrong oil and engine knocking.



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

A synthetic 5w30 is rated for -30c and that’s at the very bottom end of its winter rating. I wouldn’t be using it, just 0w20 in those arctic temperatures.






Knowledge Centre | Penrite Oil


SAE stands for Society of Automotive Engineers. The SAE developed a numerical classification system to define the viscosity or thickness of oil. The original viscosity grades were all mono-grades, e.g. a typical engine oil was a SAE 30. This was an operating temperature viscosity. Basically, the...




penriteoil.com.au





It’s possible your engine was oil starved during those -35c days and some bottom end damage was done. It would be hard to prove though. This is why you change your own oil or read your receipts after service to catch things like this early.

If the bearings are damaged, the dealer likely will not take responsibility if you approach them about it. They may though, hard to say how it plays out.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Maybe they just piston slap in weather that cold? My Gen 1 had quite a bit of piston slap in colder weather once it had some miles on it, and I’ve had a handful of other engines that tap away like there’s no oil in em in the cold and quiet down completely when warmed up. Haven’t heard it from my Gen 2 though.

I doubt 5w30 will hurt anything considering the 16/17 used that as the OEM spec. 18/19 switched to 0w20 but nothing changed internally except the pistons themselves which were revised to avoid LSPI. Likely the reason the oil spec was updated too


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

PotatoAnomaly said:


> And is there anything i can do to help "save" my engine plz!?


Assuming your observations are correct, no. Even if they try to make things right and try to repair the engine, it will never be the same.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Change your own oil and try a different brand.

Maybe the dealer used diesel oil instead of gas.

My semi HATES anything that isn't delo. 

Motorcycles don't like automotive oil. The engines knock at idle. 

A couple of examples. 

Confirm your own oil change and see what happens. And go from there.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

PotatoAnomaly said:


> Hey!! I just noticed by going through my oil change receipts that the dealership put 5w-30 instead of the usual 0w-20 last winter and as been knocking since. I drive 120km a day in -30C, -35C in winter months.
> 
> The knocking is very loud when the engine is cold but fades away a little when it gets warmer, only to comme back if i go up a hill. It seems throttle related, when i give a good amount of gas it goes away for a bit but in the same time it idles fine.
> 
> ...


If that IS the problem, they're gonna sat that you waited too long to bring it up.

Have you changed the oil since? If not I recommend doing so.


----------



## PotatoAnomaly (9 mo ago)

JLL said:


> If that IS the problem, they're gonna sat that you waited too long to bring it up.
> 
> Have you changed the oil since? If not I recommend doing so.


Actually yes it was changed a couple of weeks ago AND checked for the said knocking. The mechanic took it for a ride after the oil change and heard nothing and said if theres no engine light they cant help me more. The car was good for 2 days and the noise came back after. Now the temperature is between 0C and 2C in the morning and 10C and above when i finish at work. The engine still knock if i remote start it for 5 - 10 minutes. It goes away a bit when the engine is warmed up but y can still hear it if go from a stop or go uphill.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Are you hearing something like this tapping, or louder?


----------



## kenm4670 (Jul 30, 2019)

jblackburn said:


> Are you hearing something like this tapping, or louder?


----------



## kenm4670 (Jul 30, 2019)

Maybe you need to invest in a block heater.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

kenm4670 said:


> Maybe you need to invest in a block heater.


AND an oil pan heater. -35ºC is where those two things should be strongly recommended.


----------

